# Looking for work in British Columbia



## haycocktclimber (Jan 11, 2007)

Experienced climber/tree service owner looking to relocate to Victoria area of British Columbia this spring/summer. Over ten years of climbing experience, estimating, superivising etc. Ran successful tree service in eastern PA. Hardworking, team player, can provide own tools etc. If you need an experienced right hand man, I'm your guy. Hoping to hear from you. Thanks.

Charlie
The Haycock Tree Climber


----------



## Jumper (Jan 12, 2007)

Not to piss on the parade, but have you applied for a work permit or landed immigrant status, or are you already permitted to work here (eg by virtue of dual citizenship, marriage etc)? You will need a Canadian Social Insurance Number and Health Care for eg. A lot of people on both side of the border just think they can pack up and get a job "across the line" which is not the case unless you want to become an illegal migrant worker. Having said all that I know that climbers are in short supply here so getting the necessary permits should not be too difficult, albeit time consuming dealing with typical govt agencies. I would get started now, it took my American uncle (who had been married to a Canadian for 33 years) almost a year to get set up here and he did not want to work here, simply retire.


Foreign Worker Program: http://www.hrsdc.gc.ca/en/gateways/nav/top_nav/program/fw.shtml

Job Bank (use tree as a keyword in your search): www.jobbank.gc.ca

Good luck.


----------



## haycocktclimber (Jan 12, 2007)

*Already aware, thanks!*

Yes, actually this relocating there has been quite a process that my family and I have been going through for quite a while now. All the paperwork is almost done and we should be "legal" by spring. Thanks for your post!

Charlie


----------



## Jumper (Jan 12, 2007)

Again good luck. 

I lived in Vic for a couple of years while in the Navy, and while it is a great place to visit, living on Vancouver Island is a bit restrictive at times, especially in terms of job search I would think. The interior is a real happening place right now, eg Kelowna/Kamloops/Vernon and I do not think housing is quite so pricy. 

Another place you might want to consider in your job search is www.canada411.com. Just do a search of tree services and give them a call. I would think they are crying for experienced workers given all the storms this past winter.

Given your ability to work inthe USA I would also consider White Rock/Delta(suburban Vancouver) just across the line from Bellingham, WA. You could work in both countries as jobs come open.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 12, 2007)

I am in Kamloops and housing here starts at $159,000. There are 22,000 dead pine trees to come down in the city alone. The govenment and city have just started taking them down. It's going to be a mess soon, as the trees are falling down. The local paper today had pictures of cranes being used in hard to access place. The pine beetle has not finished here yet!!!
So get cracking!!! 
Good Luck


----------



## Jumper (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes recently saw jobs in Kamloops in tree service advertized on the JobBank site. I spent a winter there 96/97 and really enjoyed myself. Not hugely expensive, great skiing closeby and mostly pleasing climate. Still have a cousin there.


----------



## Logger's Wife (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi there.

If you are at all interested in moving to the Vancouver area we are looking for someone to join our company. We particularly need someone to be a Crew Leader but is still willing to climb. We have been growing like crazy and are at the point where my husband needs to step back and focus on continuing to grow the company instead of running each job.

Anyways, I PM'd you so if you'd like to chat let me know.

Take care.


----------



## greenline tree (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re Climber seeking Work*

Saw your post and thought we would reply.
Growing Tree Service company in the south Surrey area is looking for a fully qualifed climber to join our busy company.
We do work in the Surrey,Langley,White Rock and Delta areas.
Good luck in you search and if you would like more info you can reach us at.
[email protected]
or--604-541-4608


----------



## burleyj (Feb 22, 2007)

*Come work in Vancouver, B.C.*

Hey Haycocktclimber: We're looking for an experienced climber. Ever think of coming to North Vancouver, instead of the island? Check out our Web site @ www.burleyboys.com We've got a good compensation package and a good safety record. You can contact me via e-mail. [email protected]


----------

